# CS Lox with Q View:  BBally's recipe does it again!!!



## greggj (Mar 21, 2013)

I always enjoy looking at all the pics and excellent goodies that are posted on this great site.  So I figured I would share my most recent bounty.  I recently did a cold smoke and whipped up a batch of lox I threw some sea salt and various cheeses (XS Cheddar, Gouda, Gruyere, and Havarti) in as well to keep the fishies company..  This is my 2nd go around using BBally's recipe and I gotta say it is phenomenal.  Anyhow without further delay my lox













IMG_0432.jpg



__ greggj
__ Mar 21, 2013






and the close up. 













IMG_0437.jpg



__ greggj
__ Mar 21, 2013






and the cheese

Also, I would like to thank all of the contributors here.  Using the knowledge, experience and recipes here has really turned out phenomenal results and have dramatically reduced this newbs learning curve.  So thanks for sharing your knowledge you have made my smoking experience much easier and enjoyable than anticipated.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks really nice. I followed BBail's recipe also and took mine out of the brine/rub early this morning and it's air drying in the reefer now. Unfortunately I will probably have to smoke it sooner than I should with three days of rain heading my way.

How long did you smoke it? The last batch of lox I made using another recipe, I smoked for 1 hour 15 minutes. Was planning on two hours with the upcoming smoke (I like lite smoke). I used apple last time and am thinking of cherry this time for a change plus thinking it would go well with the orange and lemon zest. 

Gil













BBLox (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Mar 21, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2013)

Gregg, I think you hailed it..... The translucent color of the lox is perfect..... I have got to make more......   You are spot on about bbally's recipe.. It is very, very good.....

Hawg, morning.....   Looking good.... I prefer alder for smoking fish... maple and Pitmasters Choice tied for second..... Those are the only flavor woods I have tried.....  I'm afraid to experiment, with the price of fish so high....   So, I'm waiting for your taste test help me decide on another wood choice....

I think I can taste both of those, when I like the screen....  really !!!

 Dave


----------



## greggj (Mar 22, 2013)

Gil,

Thanks for the compliments I take no credit, It wouldn't look anything like this if I did not have BBally's guidance. 

As for smoke, I did 4 hours of Alder pellets in my MES 30 using AMPS.  I gotta say your looking  pretty good so far Gil, the only issue I see is that is not nearly enough salmon that will be gone far too soon.  I made the same mistake on my first batch only did about 2lbs the most recent was a double.  I vacuum sealed some for later.  It is pretty good vacuum sealed but, not quite the same as when it is fresh. 

Anyone have any thoughts on how long you can keep the lox in the refrig without freezing?  I have gone 5-6 days without any issues but, was curious how long it could be safely stored.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Greg and Dave,

I was out at 6 AM smoking the salmon with cherry chunks. Kept the temperature below 70 degrees which was easy with it 26 outside. I had soaked it only 60 minutes as I like it a bit salty, and smoked for 2 hours as I don't like a lot of smoke on lox, just a taste. I seceded in both! Had to try a bagel, cream cheese and lox sandwich for lunch and it was excellent. A bit drier than my last batch with another recipe (perhaps the affects of the cure or dry fish) but it still had a very nice texture. The hint on the surface of orange and lemon was nice and would do it again.  

The cherry wood was good, a tiny bit heavier than the apple I used on my last lox smoke. Alder sounds good but that's one of only a few woods I don't have

As for how long you can keep lox in the fridge: with my last batch there was no cure and max recommended was 5 days but I ate the last at 7 days and it was fine. Since this has cure, my GUESS would be 7-10 days in a zip lock. Dave would probably have a better handle on that than me. 

I understand about making more than the one fillet but I am the only one here who eats the lox. Also, even though I have good blood pressure I am at the age where I SHOULD watch my salt intake but I love lots of salt on everything! 

Yes, I left the skin on but on purpose. It's easier to cut thin slices that way and that was the way I always saw it in deli's when I was growing up.

Gil  













BBLox (2 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Mar 22, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks good Gil.....  I think the health benefits from eating salmon outweighs all the other stuff.... But then, I don't know squat about healthy eating.....   

FWIW, I noticed my precious links related to fish and smoking were no good....  So I found a new link that has some good info...  I is a lengthy read but has good stuff on temps, smoke, storage, nitrite and salt....   Dave

*http://seafood.ucdavis.edu/haccp/compendium/chapt07.htm*


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Dave. I read some of it and will read it thoroughly and bookmarked it. I am quite impressed that people like yourself and many others here stress food safety issues. I've learned a lot in the short time I've been a member. At first I was concerned about proper usage of Cure #1, but have learned it is absolutely needed in some smoking and storage situations and safe if used properly.


----------

